# Concrete garage floor breaking off at entrance



## glampman (Aug 24, 2012)

*Can't get to message sent by someone*

If you can, please send me an email to [email protected] to reply to problem with edges of garage concrete floor breaking off, and how to repair properly. 

thanks greg


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it looks to me, that you are always going to have that problem. about the only fix i can think of, would be to cut out a large'ish section and pour with new cement.


----------

